# Do not look at these pics plz



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Got many of the L183 F1 fry in other day, adult coming next weekend:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome shots MP!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

How do you do that!!! 

Great Shots! 

Kathy


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Ooo purty!! I love that yellow SW fish...it is so adorable!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx all. Crafty, take all water out of tank, then shoot the picture


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

awesome shots MP! They just keep gettin better!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

what type of shellie is that MP? N. Occealtus?( cant spell)

Nice pics though


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice fish Pro. Looks like you are a pro at it. Who did u get the L183s from. I got some too. Need to take some pics of them.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx, picked up quite a few tips from Verse914 on other forums. Still waiting on my new lenses to come in for the camera for extra close ups 

I picked up the L183's from Kevin K out of Milwaukee, got 17 of them so far 

The Shelly, there's two types, the one with the Ruby Red is a Gold Occelatus(sp?) and the one with just shelly alone is a L. Magara (lyretail) They get real long pelvic fins when matured adults, just stunning looking shell dwelers, but i prefer the golds as they got attitude problems lol.


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

Thats where i got mine from too.


----------

